# ¿Puede el cerebro funcionar como un emisor?



## MasLocoQueUnaCabra (Dic 6, 2009)

Si estas buscando algo poco importante en que detener tus pensamientos unos segundo te dejo este planteo.

*¿Que tan remota es la posibilidad de que el cerebro actué como un emisor de radio?*

Se sabe que produce ondas EM en el rango de 7 a 28 Hz.
Que las longitudes de ondas largas encuentran menos resistencia para su propagación
Que la Long de Onda para 28 Hz. es de 8.000 KM y para 7 Hz. 32.000 km. en el agua

¿Podría disponer el organismo de la suficiente energía, aunque sea por fracciones de segundo, para actuar como emisor?
¿Podría actuar algo como antena ó no?

¿Que pensas?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 6, 2009)

MasLocoQueUnaCabra dijo:


> *¿Que tan remota es la posibilidad de que el cerebro actué como un emisor de radio?*


Tan remota como que el culo actue de reproductor de DVD.



> Se sabe que produce ondas EM en el rango de 7 a 28 Hz.


Son señales que pueden 'verse' en cualquier EEG y se deben a la comunicacion neuronal, pero no es una comunicacion radial de una punta a otra de la cabeza sino un estimulo electrico entre neuronas unidas por dendritas.
Que crees? Que en tu cabeza hay una red de telefonia celular? :enfadado:



> Que las longitudes de ondas largas encuentran menos resistencia para su propagación.
> Que la Long de Onda para 28 Hz. es de 8.000 KM y para 7 Hz. 32.000 km. en el agua


Eso se llama no entender una goma y quedarse con lo primero que se lee 'a favor'.
En un elemento radiador cuyas dimensiones son mucho menores que la longitud de onda (tu_cabeza/miles_de_km) la potencia radiada disminuye con la *potencia cuarta* de la longitud de onda *--> a los fines practicos: NADA*.



> ¿Podría disponer el organismo de la suficiente energía, aunque sea por fracciones de segundo, para actuar como emisor?
> ¿Podría actuar algo como antena ó no?


Que tal si lees algo de electromagnetismo antes de seguir soñando absurdos?



> ¿Que pensas?


Que lo tuyo no es imaginacion, como mas de un forero puede llegar a argumentar en tu defensa. Es ignorancia pura, la madre de todas las creencias fantasticas :enfadado:


----------



## electrodan (Dic 6, 2009)

Le hace honor a su nombre? Ja. Tu cabeza no es una central eléctrica, si me entiendes. Quizás emita algo, pero no creo que sea detectable.


----------



## sin7 (Dic 10, 2009)

Bueno si eres un soñador, realmente. Pero la verdad se sabe que esto de la telepatía esta muy lejos de las bondades suplidas por la naturaleza a nuestra anatomía, ciertamente puedes tener una leve esperanza con un sistema de interfase interprete que fusione algo así como entre un bluetoo y un celular. Del resto nos conformaremos con gritar lo mas duro que se pueda....jajaja


----------



## MasLocoQueUnaCabra (Dic 12, 2009)

Sin7: Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, como habrás notado no se un pomo de electrónica, sin embargo si había algún sitio donde preguntar y obtener una respuesta genuina era acá, en este foro.

Mi viejo era técnico electrónico y dejó el oficio cuando aparecieron los transistores, no conoció (técnicamente) el microondas, la televisión LCD, el celular, el GPS, Internet y otras maravillas de la tecnología como la tomografía la ecografía etc.
Si yo le hubiera dicho que podía calentar agua con la corriente sin usar una resistencia, que podía ver tv color en una "placa" de un par de cms de espesor, que podía hablar a cualquier parte del mundo con un radio sin antena ó que podía tener una foto del bebé en la panza ó que podía guardar películas, canciones y cientos de "Long plays" en un espacio de 15mm. x 15 mm. me hubiese mandado al psicólogo (y luego a estudiar!), sin embargo todo eso es posible, que pasó ¿cambió la ley de ohm?,¿ya no es la misma la relación entre frecuencia y long de onda?, ¿hay una energía nueva que no se conocía entonces?, no, en absoluto, solamente hay mas ingenio, mas interdisciplina, mejor comprensión, y a veces el organismo humano nos sigue llevando la delantera en cuanto a ingenio se refiere.
En ciencia una pregunta vieja puede tener respuestas nuevas, solo hay que preguntar en el lugar adecuado, y me parece que este puede serlo, me he tomado la precaución de postear esta pregunta en algún lugar que no moleste.

Con respecto a lo de la interfase hay un juego nuevo que está interesante, se trata de mover una pelotita con la "mente" gracias a un EEG.

http://company.neurosky.com/products/mattel-mindflex/

Electrodan: Mi cabeza no es una central eléctrica pero el metro y medio que esta abajo genera esa y otras formas de energía. 


> "Atencion! ¡Peligro! ¡Autodidacta opinando como si supiera!! "


¡¡Che tan peligroso no soy!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> "Atencion! ¡Peligro! ¡Autodidacta opinando como si supiera!! "





MasLocoQueUnaCabra dijo:


> ¡¡Che tan peligroso no soy!!


Ese comentario es la *"Firma"* de *"electrodan"*, y aparece en *todos* sus comentarios en el Foro, no es algo personal.

Además: *!! Bienvenido al Foro ¡¡*


----------



## electroandres (Dic 31, 2009)

sabes que la idea de que sea un trasmisor nuestra cabeza no es algo tan loco... todabia no conocemos ni como trabaja la cabeza al %100 y negamos esta posibilidad. En un futuro, quien te dice que n o se va a poder hacer
Yo realmente no tengo idea, pero algo trasmite (por ahi no RF) ... estoy casi seguro.
Estoy seguro que van a decir que yo tambien estoy de la cuca (que palabra vieja hjajaja) pero que mas da!!!


----------



## maty314 (Oct 7, 2010)

lo mas que puedas a llegar a hacer con tu cerebro y algo externo es esto

http://www.infodomi.com/tecnologia-este-casco-lee-la-mente-y-controla-los-video-juegos/


----------



## MonjeLoco (Oct 18, 2010)

Electroandres..... no estas loco ni nada parecido.... Eduardo en mi opinion se ha pasado un poco no..... demasiado.
Lo que Electroandres dice de que no conocemos como trabaja nuestro cerebro utilizando el 100% de su capacidad es verdad, mas que nada porque solo utilizamos un 5% de su potencial.
Es cierto todo lo que Eduardo ha dicho acerca del electromagnetismo.... pero se nota que no tiene ni idea de fisica cuantica....
El cerebro es la mayor máquina descubierta por el hombre, de ahi sus innumerables estudios.

Voy a plantear una pregunta..... 

¿Qué son los sueños...? 

Espero alguna respuesta interesante.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 18, 2010)

Los sueños son alegorías de la mente producidas durante el proceso de reorganización de datos adquiridos en los estados de vigilia.


(y ya me dolió la cabeza... )


----------



## MonjeLoco (Oct 19, 2010)

Hammer Facer me gusta mucho tu respuesta, esa es una de las dos posibles interpretaciones de los sueños. Que sean trozos de tu vida que el cerebelo no ha sido capaz de almacenar y por eso se reproducen cuando sueñas, que es de paso tambien cuando utilizas el mayor potencial de tu cerebro.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 29, 2010)

Podría ser posible.... quién sabe.... hay cosas que todavía no se descubren. Recuerda que nuestro planeta es insignificante dentro de todo un inmenso Universo prácticamente inexplorado e indescifrado hasta el momento.


La propia mente humana aún no ha sido bien descifrada. Y eso que es algo con lo que lidiamos cotidianamente.


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 29, 2010)

Por el momento segun se todavia estamos tratando que apartir de celulas madre se puedan hacer organos para poderlos transplantar despues que ya nos podamos digamos que autoconfigurar talvez alguien se le ocurra a alguien modificarse el cerebro para que tranfiera informacion a un reproductor de musica, aunque ya teniendo ese tipo de tecnologia es que para ese tiempo la musica ya no se esuche con el oido sino que te venga como un pensamiento que se yo.

Los unicos limites para el hombre son los limites que el mismo cree.

con 5% del cerebro puedo en 2000 a;os estar expresando lo que pienso y mi mensaje llega a muchas personas a miles de km de distancia ... QUE COSAS PODREMOS HACER CUANDO LLEGUEMOSA USAR EL 6%


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2010)

ya se puso aca o en otro lado que el cerebro no usa el 5% ni el 10% , usa todo.
la naturaleza no gasta energia en cosas inutiles.

y lo de los sueños, me quedo con la respuesta de la jeremy irons en la maquina de el tiempo:

viajar al pasado ? se puede , son nuestros recuerdos.
viajar al futuro ? 
son nuestros sueños.

o algo asi.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 30, 2010)

> la naturaleza no gasta energia en cosas inutiles.




¿Entonces porque la naturaleza le dio cerebro a las mujeres si no lo usan??

chiste baboso machista...

....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 30, 2010)

Eso sería como reconocer que existe un diseño inteligente detrás de todo.... y por lo tanto se descartarían los largos procesos de evolución biológica.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> ¿
> Ela naturaleza no gasta energia en cosas inutiles.
> 
> ntonces porque la naturaleza le dio cerebro a las mujeres si no lo
> ....


 
lei lo que marcaste de lo mio.........y en seguida pense en TANTAAAA gente .....y tenes razon.



Hammer Facer dijo:


> Eso sería como reconocer que existe un diseño inteligente detrás de todo.... y por lo tanto se descartarían los largos procesos de evolución biológica.


 
no se para que lado lo estas diciendo , pero en la evolucion lo que no se usa tiende a desaparecer, prevalecen las cosas que si son utiles.
no entra en ningun lado el diseño inteligente (en este caso) .
son los largos procesos de evolución biológica los que hacen que carguemos con lo util.

asi si un animal va al agua sus dedos se atrofian y se convierten en aletas.
y como han puesto si un cerebro no se usa se atrofia, muchas veces se reemplaza algo inutil por otra cosa mas util, como ser belleza o tetas grandes 

en verdad lo pienso y si bien es una broma tipica y casi inevitable, en verdad la mujer igual que el hombre si necesitan el cerebro y en la misma medida, ya que desde siempre la mujer ocupa un rol, que es el de cuidar a su cria.
que por desgracia te..........(ya me estoy yendo al carajo.......chau)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 30, 2010)

Touché!


Me refería a que la naturaleza *sí* gasta energía sin necesidad de que medie un propósito concreto. Por ejemplo: las muelas del juicio.


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 30, 2010)

Talvez no la gaste, algunos miles de anios atras talvez si nos servian para algo las muelas y como ya no se utilizan se estan atrofiando como dice fernando y en otros miles de a;os mas desapareceran las muelas del juicio tambien deberia de desaparecer la apendice por que creo que no sirve para nada solo para que te metan cuchillo si te falla, lo que si va contra la teoria de la evolucion es como las especies evolucionan para poder sobrevivir y/o adaptarse a su entorno entonces como el hombre es un ser que es capas de autodestruirse y matar a los de su misma especie sin ninguna causa justificable y que este destruyendo el planeta donde vive y que sabiendo el dano que se hace a si mismo con eso siga haciendolo ...... que me explique eso la evolucion!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 30, 2010)

Es porque el ser humano se comporta bastante como un animal.

Y ojo: el ser humano no es un ser racional, es más bien un ser emocional.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 30, 2010)

mmm. mi comentario es que nuestro cerebro si tiene una capacidad que aun desconocemos....

el defecto que tiene es que su periodo de desarrollo es muy corto (relativamente hablando) y no es hereditario, o sea, que si la informacion se traspasara de generacion en generacion como los instintos, conoceriamos realmente de que es capaz...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> mmm. mi comentario es que nuestro cerebro si tiene una capacidad que aun desconocemos....
> 
> el defecto que tiene es que su periodo de desarrollo es muy corto (relativamente hablando) y no es hereditario, o sea, que si la informacion se traspasara de generacion en generacion como los instintos, conoceriamos realmente de que es capaz...


 
alguna vez pense en eso, y la conclusion mia es NO.
el ser humano guarda rencores, vive haciendo cagadas , guerras, violencia, odio.

cada nacimiento es empezar de nuevo, y por lo brutos que somos lo necesitamos .



Hammer Facer dijo:


> Touché!
> 
> 
> Me refería a que la naturaleza *sí* gasta energía sin necesidad de que medie un propósito concreto. Por ejemplo: las muelas del juicio.


 
no sabemos, como me han explicado en otro lado la evolucion no es que busca LO MEJOR sino zafar en cada contexto.
como han dicho puede que haya servido alguna vez, si me acuerdo les cuento un ejemplo.

ademas , no olvidemso que es prueba y error.
NO GASTA en cosas inutiles si lo vemso a largo plazo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 30, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> alguna vez pense en eso, y la conclusion mia es NO.
> el ser humano guarda rencores, vive haciendo cagadas , guerras, violencia, odio.
> 
> cada nacimiento es empezar de nuevo, y por lo brutos que somos lo necesitamos .



Eso se llama proceso de aprendizaje...

Y el ser humano no hace cagadas porque sí. Como dije por ahí: Todos nacemos con la bondad por dentro, pero el entorno corrupto nos va pudriendo.

Hitler y Einstein fueron grandes genios. Lo único que marcó la diferencia fue su infancia. A uno le entregaron suficiente amor, y al otro, no.







> no sabemos, como me han explicado en otro lado la evolucion no es que busca LO MEJOR sino zafar en cada contexto.
> como han dicho puede que haya servido alguna vez, si me acuerdo les cuento un ejemplo.
> 
> ademas , no olvidemso que es prueba y error.
> NO GASTA en cosas inutiles si lo vemso a largo plazo.





Fernando.... ¿Te has puesto a pensar que la existencia de la vida en si no tiene sentido, desde un punto de vista racional?

¿Para qué existe el ser humano? ¿Me vas a decir que para andar adorando un Dios o para reproducirse infinitamente porque sí a través del tiempo.... hasta que un meteorito destruya todo?

Lee esto.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Fernando.... ¿Te has puesto a pensar que la existencia de la vida en si no tiene sentido, desde un punto de vista racional?
> 
> ¿Para qué existe el ser humano? ¿Me vas a decir que para andar adorando un Dios o para reproducirse infinitamente porque sí a través del tiempo.... hasta que un meteorito destruya todo?
> 
> Lee esto.


 
alguna vez lei que la vida es la evolucion natural de el universo.
y me quedo.
lso seres vivos son unidades complejas que transforman la materia inerte en algo mas complejo.

respecto de tener o no sentido , podria dar mis ideas.
pero quienes saben dicen que no hay un "sentido" que estaria ligado a un creador .
simplemente se da.
las estrellas no tienen un sentido , ni sus transformaciones , como el resto de el universo.
se da asi.

hay humanos que adoran a dioese y otros que no , hay algunso que hacen cosas, y posiblemente en el futuro hayamso colonizado otros planetas y no estemos atados a este, con lo cual lo de el meteorito no es tan terminante.

¿ que sera ? no tengo idea.
me conformo con vivir tranqui.

*che.....la pucha, no suelo darle mucha nola a leer estas notas, pero que interesante y claro esto que pussite *
Lee esto.

me voy a poner a leer estos dias otras cosas de esa pagina


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 30, 2010)

> me conformo con vivir tranqui.




Eso era. El resumen de todo era eso.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 31, 2010)

a la pregunta iniciada en este tema:
*¿Puede el cerebro funcionar como un emisor?*
la respuesta es SI.
como un emisor y como un receptor, no puntualmente el cerebro , pero para eso la zona aledaña posee transductores  especializados.

un micro no emite: envia la info al transductor o al emisor . 

el tema es que estamos acostumbrados a pensar que "emitir" algo tiene que ser incomprensible para nosotros, si una radio "emite" ondas no las vemos , ni las comprendemso hasta que las decodificamos.

pero en este caso estamos hablando de nosotros mismos, diganme uds. que es esto:

yo en mi cerebro genero una idea la cual mando al puerto de transmision serial que poseo y le doy "enviar" en forma inhalambrica.
alambrica es con alambres
inalambrica es sin alambres.

diganme uds que es la voz ?? que es el habla ??
acaso no es el envio de informacion serial en forma de vibraciones ? sin cables,de una frecuencia conocida como el rango de audio (unos pocos khz como maximo ) , de poco alcance pero inalambrico.

o me equivoco ????



que costumbre la nuestra de no ver y desvalorar lo que tenemos, no ??


----------



## lubeck (Oct 31, 2010)

> me equivoco ????



A mi me suena bastante coherente el razonamiento....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 31, 2010)

Tienes razón, Fernando. A mí lo que me intriga y a la vez maravilla es la forma en que células con bastante grado de autonomía, diferenciación y especializadas se asocien, se comuniquen entre ellas y organizen para formar un individuo más extraordinario y complejo.

¿Será que a la vez nosotros mismos somos células del Universo? ¿Será éste un ente viviente? ¿Será quizá éste una célula de un Macro-Universo?


Veo mucho los Simpsons.... jeje


----------



## fernandob (Oct 31, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Tienes razón, Fernando. A mí lo que me intriga y a la vez maravilla es la forma en que células con bastante grado de autonomía, diferenciación y especializadas se asocien, se comuniquen entre ellas y organizen para formar un individuo más extraordinario y complejo.
> 
> ¿Será que a la vez nosotros mismos somos células del Universo? ¿Será éste un ente viviente? ¿Será quizá éste una célula de un Macro-Universo?
> 
> ...


 
nos gusta pensar en estas cosas por lo que veo 
el tema de la creacion o la vida o la evolucion .......uno dice "creacion" de costumbre , pero yo no creo que haya sido creado el universo por un dios ni un hada , es un decir.

el tema es que nosotros, como seres humanos estamso acostumbrados a asociar, para si poder comprender las cosas.
y para nosotros es imposible que algo salga funcionando a menos que alguien lo haya hecho, no hay forma.
por eso en nuestra mente el mundo fue creado por "alguien " un ser poderoso o algo asi.
como digo , asociamso segun lo que conocemos, y tambien asociamos los tiempos segun nuestros tiempos, una vida humana esta dada por 60 a 80 años, y queremso que todo ocurrra en ese lapso.

pero la vida se inicio hace chiquicientos millones de años y han pasado millones de generaciones ....... son tiempos distintos a los nuestros.

de igual forma que la electronica, si uno se pone a estudiarla, no solo la electronica como la vimso nosotros, sino que ademas tuviesemso una materia que se llamase "historia de la electronica" veriamos que fueron pasos logicos, en secuencia , todo se fue dando de a poco y con razon.
de igual modo lso cientificos han estudiado un monton de cosas y se saben muchisimas cosas de la vida que existe y de al que existio.
es por eso que armando el rompecabezas se llego a la conclusion que hoy tenemos :
la evolucion .
seria tontisimo ignorar la vida de muchisima gente que estudio un monton y fue armando el rompecabezas , en cada ciencia que conoce el ser humano (medicina, quimica, astronomia, etc y mas etc) hay llogica, estudio y razon.
uno no se pone a estudiar cada carrera existente, para eso somos millones .

lo que si es ridiculo es mantener una idea de hace miles de años, una idea basada en cerebros que , si decias algo que no les convenia hace solo 500 años te quemaban, si te mataban , gente que hace menso de 100 años si un niño se atrevia a querer debatir con ellos les golpeaban.

en fin.........lamentable .

me fui largho con este punto hammer, y me gusta charlar de esto con vos.
me voy a comer , luego te pongo de lo otro .



Hammer Facer dijo:


> . A mí lo que me intriga y a la vez maravilla es la forma en que células con bastante grado de autonomía, diferenciación y especializadas se asocien, se comuniquen entre ellas y organizen para formar un individuo más extraordinario y complejo.
> 
> .... jeje


 
si, es un tema maravilloso, y que da para pensar:
siguiendo la misma teoria de los cientificos que habla de la evolucion y eso uno asi y todo se pregunta como puede ser solo azar , sin ninguna razon, como puede ser que el polvo estelar se combien una y otra vez por miles de millones de veces, en distintos ambientes hasta que da una primer estructura de vida, celular, molecular o lo que sea.... podriamso tener algo unicelular, pero de ahi a que se de otro paso de azar .......y otro .
a nosotros con nuestra mente nos cuesta comprenderlo , quizas por eso cierre mas facil el tema de "el diseño inteligente ", pero si lo analizamos, si lo seguimos sin miedo al diseño inteligente fijate que solo pateamso el problema a "mas atras" :
no tengo del todo claro que es "diseño inteligente " pero supongo que se refiere a que una raza superior nos creo o creo las bases de nuesta vida, pues bien , si acepto esto , que no es algo inaceptable, por que ...puede ser tranquilamente y no va en contra de la evolucion , pero :
y como surgieron entonces nuestros creadores ????? 
como ves la pregunta de ¿ como surgio la vida ? en el universo no se resuelve asi.
mas facil y simple es : 
un dios.
y se acabo.
varita magica de por medio y listo .
nada de investigar ni estudiar, a la miercoles: es asi y listo.
por eso mejor seguir la linea de la coherencia y no la estupidez.

ahora volviendo a tu pregunta y siguiendo la linea coherente sabemso claro que la respuesta NO la sabemos , pero tenemos una idea y fijate que de esa idea surge algo maravilloso:
si la combinacion de los elementos de el universo DA PARA la creacion de vida y esta sin un diseño inteligente ni varitas magicas apunta como un vector hacia la complejidad eso quiere decir que el universo TIENDE a la vida, a transformar lso elementos en vida.
por que eso es la vida:
fijate que los pequeños organismos transforman minerales y energia (del sol ) en ellos, en pequeños organismos.
las plantas tambien.
los herviboros son maquinas de transformar a los vegetales en seres mas complejso de carne.
y el ser humano es un paso mas, que se nutre de los anteriores.

de igual modo que los astronomos vieron como una estrella va cambiando y transformandose la vida lo hace, los elementos de la naturaleza lo hacen.
a un ritmo de tiempos .......como lo hacen.

para mi es maravilloso el poder existir hoy dia , que podemos vivir  habiendo descubierto ,sabiendo tantas cosas .


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 31, 2010)

Yo prefiero creer que fui creado por Dios el "Como" fui creado apartir de polvo estelar y una serie de eventos evolutivos que nos dieron la capacidad de pensar de donde jocotes venimos eso se lo dejo a la ciencia, sin Dios no entenderia del por que estoy Vivo yo seria igual de importante que una piedra o que una planta o que un animal, total masa es todo lo que ocupa un lugar en el espacio.

A si que si por creer en Dios se me considera un ignorante prehistorico lo sere con orgullo para el que se crea producto del azar que no tenga pena en no mas de 80 a;os cuando muera se convertira en lo que nos convertiremos todos segun su teoria un monton de particulas organizadas de una manera extra;a que algun dia se dijo que pensaba y que ahora puede tener mas utilidad si se lo utiliza de abono


----------



## zaiz (Oct 31, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> , que podemos vivir  habiendo descubierto ,sabiendo tantas cosas .


Y sin embargo, todo terminará algún día. No trascender, no eternizarse.
Se ha propuesto que la tierra ha tenido unas 4 extinciones, pues existen en la corteza terrestre en promedio como 4 considerables capas de iridio, material que traen los meteoritos a la tierra. Así que los estudiosos han conjeturado que cada capa considerable de iridio representa una extinción de la vida en la tierra. La última capa data de hace aprox 65 millones de años, cuando se cree que se extinguieron los dinosaurios. 
Así que ¿en cuáles de todas las etapas con vida puede surgir la humana? No lo sabemos ni hay cerebro capaz de saberlo. 
Esta, sabemos que existe porque estamos aquí con un teclado escribiendo sobre el tema. ¿Pero antes? ¿O después? Por lo tanto no podemos asegurar que nuestro conocimiento será para siempre. 
Hay miles de pulsares en la Galaxia y no se diga en el Universo. Cada pulsar representa una supernova que a su vez explotó. ¿Cuántos planetas había rodeando a cada una? ¿Tenían vida? ¿Y tenían vida inteligente? ¿Cuántas?
Así que si consideramos esas teorías como probables, podremos concluír que la vida inteligente no es nada en el tiempo. Y que no será ni ha sido en el remoto pasado.
Nos podemos conformar con que somos una de tantas etapas en el tiempo y considerar que ha habido evolución, ya sea por selección natural o artificial.
Pero creo que no estamos en posición de decir a ciencia cierta si es que verdaderamente no hay Dios, más cuando el mismo hombre lo define como "la Verdad" y si se niega la verdad, se niega la existencia misma. No tenemos la información suficiente y tal vez ni la capacidad y mucho menos la longevidad para determinar eso. Desde mi punto de vista ninguna suposición del hombre es tontería, al contrario, es grandioso que un pequeño trozo de materia sea capaz de pensar y proponer.
Por otro lado es muy cierto que el cerebro emite y emite tan a la perfección que es capaz de comunicarse inalámbricamente, como muy acertadamente lo dices. Ahora, que seamos capaces de transformar esa comunicación a otra forma de emisión, está por verse aún, mientras no destruyamos el planeta, destruyéndonos entre nosotros, tenemos aproximadamente otros 15KM_años para descubrirlo. Obviamente si es que no dentro de unos 1000 millones no nos cae otro meteorito que provoque la siguiente extinción de la vida en la tierra. 
En la tierra cae un meteorito de aprox 1 km cada millón de años y uno de 10Km, como el que se cree destruyó la vida en la tierra, cada 1000 millones de años.

Al menos tenemos tiempo para pensarlo


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 1, 2010)

Con lo que escribí anteriormente estoy queriendo apuntar hacia lo que se denomina Teoría Celular y una posible interpretación más amplia.


La célula es el elemento más pequeño que puede ser considerado con vida. Hace miles de millones de años todos los organismos eran unicelulares, dentro de una sopa que se desarrollaba en los mares. En algún momento algunos de estos organismos independientes empezarón a formar pequeñas colonias.... y paulatinamente empezó a aparecer cierto grado de organización. Empezaron a mutar, a especializarse y asumir roles diferenciados dentro de la colonia, a la vez que iban perdiendo su independencia individual. Empezaron a funcionar como un conjunto. Una sociedad.


Llegando a evolucionar hasta lo que sería hoy un mamífero (por decir un ejemplo). Un organismo sumamente complejo formado por una diversidad de celulas especializadas, las cuales componen tejidos, estos tejidos constituyen órganos, y estos órganos conforman un individuo vertebrado. Así vemos la existencia de células nerviosas (neuronas), células musculares (miocitos), glóbulos blancos (leucocitos), glóbulos rojos (eritrocitos), células grasas (adipocitos)... cada una con características diferentes, especializada en cumplir una función, y organizadas dentro de un tejido, dentro de un órgano que cumple una función más compleja.

Las células, tejidos y órganos parecen una alegoría de una sociedad perfecta, en la que todo funciona muy bien, en donde las células se renuevan, cumplen un ciclo vital, y sacrifican parte de su independencia para poder constituir algo más grande. 

Ahora: ¿Quién dice que nuestro ecosistema, nuestro planeta, no es en realidad una célula? ¿Una de las tantas células distribuidas a través del Universo, y que dentro de éste en si no representaría más que una célula de nuestra piel?

Si nuestro planeta fuera un ser viviente... lamentablemente la humanidad parecería ser un tejido canceroso.... Un órgano atacado por un virus oncogénico que lo fue transformando en un tumor.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2010)

albertoxx dijo:


> , sin Dios no entenderia del por que estoy Vivo,


 
el termino Dios nos permitio cubrir el bache de NO entendimiento por mucho tiempo.
por que hay rayos en la noche ?
por que hay bestias en el mar
por que morimos por pestes.
por que las guerras y locura.
todo era debido a LOS dioses.

pero uno crece y no es bueno mantener la inmadurez, hay que asumir como un adulto lo hace las responsabilidades.
y esto es asi:
sabes bien que , si bien no tu en particular pero muchisima gente se justifica o reposa en Dios, para mal.
La responsabilidad es nuestra, de todo .
y ya se demsotro por miles de veces como es la cosa, todo lo que conocemos, lo que descubrimos, lo que hoy es ya comun y normal es obra de el esfuerzo ppor saber.
no por creer en un Dios.
todas las religiones piden FE , o sea creer por creer, por que uno lo dice (sometimiento ) .
crecimso gracias a haber superado eso .

y si predecimos y evitamos una nueva extincion sera por que maduramos.

no por creer en milagros.



zaiz dijo:


> Y sin embargo, todo terminará algún día. No trascender, no eternizarse.


 
yo tambien pienso esto y me da pena, pero llee el enlace que puso hammer que yo mencione como muy bueno.
nosotros tenemso nuestra forma de pensar, somos individuos, individuales, y nuestros eventos nos hacen asociar las cosas a ello.
relacionamos.
nuestro mundo en gran parte es el mundo de nuestra vida, los proximos 50 años por decir un numero.
nos cuesta aceptar que simplemente somos una parte insignificante de una continuidad.
es una carrera de postas,donde las personas que mas ames en el mundo , quinees consideres mas valiosos ,.........no son nada.
quizas nos pegue otro meteoro, o no , pero quizas estemso preparados, o no .
y quizas se extinga el 95% de la vida d enuevo en la tierra, pero el 5% que sobreviva sera el que evoluciono hasta hoy y se adaptara y generara nueva vida mas evolucionada, hasta que por fin algun dia se logre un nuevo salto.

y si,la existencia de cada uno de nosotros no sera nada, toa la vida que vivimso no sera ni un recuerdo, el esfuerzo, los sueños, lo que amamos....da pena.
es innegable.
quizas al saberlo uno no deberia sentir pena sino que dar gracias de el milagro de haber vivido esta "yapa" ......sera asi??
todo esto que sentimso sera una "yapa" (algo que viene de mas, de regalo ) o no ?
quizas todo lo que sentimso incluso la perdida de todo esto sea parte de el motor que nos impulsa a superarnos, algo que , por lo que sabemso es la primera vez que se da .



Hammer Facer dijo:


> Con lo que escribí anteriormente estoy queriendo apuntar hacia lo que se denomina Teoría Celular y una posible interpretación más amplia.
> 
> .


 
yo pienso igual, y he leido que lso cientificos casi han podido simular esa sopa inicial.
y que han encontrado en meteoros algo asi, o por lo menso lso elementos basicos .

en fin, me queda de nuevo pensar que simplemente los tiempos y las distancias no son como los nuestros, por eso no lo entendemos.

y fijate como sera eso de que lso tiempos no son como esperamos y que solemos relacionar todo con nuestras narices:
sabemso que la vida esta hace rato, y nos olvidamos que hace 500 años descubrimos america, si bien andamso rapido, pero .........te das cuenta que hace unos pocos añitos hemso puesto ls primeros telescopios en el espacio y ya queremso saber como funciona el universo .

cada persona es individual y no quiere perderse la pelicula de la vida, por eso muchas vecs andamos apurados (HLC y otros) , queremso las cosas YA POR QUE SE ACABA EL MUNDO (mentira, solo se acaba la vida propia, pero la vida sigue a travez de nuevas generaciones) .

nos falta tanto por entender, tanto y tantisimo , que no da para apurarse y sacar conclusiones de lo que aun no sabemos.

lo que si podemso hacer es si sacar conclusiones de lo que si sabemos, lo que si hemso comprobado miles de veces y es que las cosas hayque descubrirlas con esfuerzo, que las cosas estan ahi , y con el analisis y el entendimiento se esclarecen.
la magia los dioses y esas cosas solo nos mantienen ignorantes , pueden servir como alivio , pero NO COMO GUIA.


----------



## albertoxx (Nov 1, 2010)

> el termino Dios nos permitio cubrir el bache de NO entendimiento por mucho tiempo.
> por que hay rayos en la noche ?
> por que hay bestias en el mar
> ...todo era debido a LOS dioses.



No si ahora ya lo hemos descubierto todo lo unico cierto es entre mas avance la ciencia mas interrogantes se abren asi que se podria decir que entre mas sabemos mas ignorantes nos volvemos por que tenemos mas y mas preguntas, antes se creia que el mundo tenia un fin y que era plano por lo menos en esa teoria eramos algo grande ahora con lo que ha avanzado la ciencia de que tama;o es el ser humano comparado con una galaxia? y cuantas galaxias hay en el universo? si el universo se expande por consecuencia nosotros cada vez somo mas insignificantes como dice fernando :



> os proximos 50 años por decir un numero.
> nos cuesta aceptar que simplemente somos una parte insignificante de una continuidad.
> es una carrera de postas,donde las personas que mas ames en el mundo , quinees consideres mas valiosos ,.........no son nada.



Exacto la decision es de cada uno en lo personal "Vivir la esperanza de trascender" o "Vivir sabiendo que todo lo que amas no es nada" si nos cae un meteorito ahora no creo que estemos en el 5% de especies que sobrevivan es mas posible que viva una cucaracha y saber si las futuras evoluciones de las especies sobrevivientes lleguen a transformarse en vida inteligente o empieze el ciclo de nuevo.

Y claro ante todo esto se tiene la oportunidad de decidir si damos Gracias por ese instante que nos permitio amar a nuestros seres queridos y nuestro entorno como dice fernando un Yapa o nos pegamos un tiro por sentirnos tan poca cosa.

Como dice einstein "Ciencia sin religión está coja, religión sin ciencia está ciega"


----------



## zaiz (Nov 1, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> y si,la existencia de cada uno de nosotros no sera nada, toa la vida que vivimso no sera ni un recuerdo, el esfuerzo, los sueños, lo que amamos....da pena.
> es innegable.
> .


Sin embargo, es impresionante y fascinante lo que hacen las células, como dice Hammer... lo que han llegado a ser los organismos y lo más impresionante, el cerebro... desde nuestro punto de referencia, la maquinaria más sorprendente además de ser puramente biológica.
Un profesor de teoría de control nos decía que la próxima tecnología sería implantar un chip vivo dentro del cerebro. Y yo creo que este señor no se ha detenido a pensar que tal vez ese chip ya existe desde hace millones de años, pues en realidad es un organismo procesador eléctrico con memorias de los tipos definidos tanto temporal como permanente el cerebro. 
Y más que eléctrico aún, pues no sólo se mueven datos fríos, sino muchísimas emociones... lo que ya sería otro concepto que aún no hemos puesto dentro de una placa de circuito impreso.

Lo que ha hecho el hombre ha sido no más que tratar de imitar lo que existe en la naturaleza.
Y creo que la evolución natural es tan sorprendente que no sería raro que algún día el organismo nos llegara a desarrollar ese chip todavía más.
Para que después nosotros acabáramos tratando de imitar ese proceso...

En un ciclo repetitivo mientras los científicos, técnicos y tecnólogos habiten la tierra.

Me parece todavía más interesante el hecho de tener una actividad en la cual se puede participar en la la creatividad tecnológica. Somos afortunados


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2010)

albertoxx dijo:


> se podria decir que entre mas sabemos mas ignorantes nos volvemos "


esa es una frase comun , pero no es asi.
vos en jardin de infantes no sabes nada y ni siquiera lo que te espera (mas estudio) .
cuando terminas primaria sabes mas que antes, y encima intuis que tenes mas camino por recorrer.
cuando terminas la secundaria sabes MAS QUE ANTES y sabes que te falta mucho.
pero lo que no sabes tampoco lo sabias antes.

tenes que distinguir algo que noto en todo tu mensaje, (y lo entiendo por que tambien me pasa) :  el estado de animo.
uno vive el estudio como "una carrera" es mas , se llama "carrera" al la universidad.
y no deberia ser asi, te crea una ansiedad.
si no llegaste a saber como se tira un pedo y demostrarlo con matematicas te sentis frustrado.
y no deberia ser asi.
hay que vivir feliz, tranquilo, crecer lo que se pueda, y saber que hay taaanto por aprender, infinito, que .........ni vale la pena preocuparse.
es mas.......que lindo dejar muchas cosas sin saber, que quede la magia.
que uno cierre los ojos y no sueñe con explicaciones teoricas sino con que volas en fantasias.


 ad d



albertoxx dijo:


> si el universo se expande por consecuencia nosotros cada vez somo mas insignificantes como dice fernando :
> 
> 
> Exacto la decision es de cada uno en lo personal "Vivir la esperanza de trascender" o "Vivir sabiendo que todo lo que amas no es nada" si nos cae un meteorito ahora no creo que estemos en el 5% de especies que sobrevivan es mas posible que viva una cucaracha y saber si las futuras evoluciones de las especies sobrevivientes lleguen a transformarse en vida inteligente o empieze el ciclo de nuevo.
> ...


 
el universo se expande : cosa de el , nosotros aca, yo preocupado por si este verano alguna pendeja hermosa con minifalda me dara bolilla.
el universo ..alla el .

fijate que estas pendienete de trascender, de dar gracias, de que pasara .......te digo de verdad, somso millones de hormigas, insectos, te pusiste a pensar las aventuras que habran vivido otros hombres hace miles de años, o hace cientos, o ayer, desconocidos que vivieron tal o cual cosa.
olvidate de trascender, de que salgas en la TV o de que hagas algo por la humanidad.
disfruta de la vida en lo que puedas.
todos seremso olvidados, desde hitler hasta ghandi, todos.
vivi feliz, emborracha a esa piba que te gusta , voy a abrir otro tema, o mas bien voy a ver , creo que abri antes un tema ed la educacion.

pero fijate ese enlace que puso hammer , como todos estamos influenciados por nuestro ambiente y educacion .
eso nos hace ....caer......no disfrutar.
estar pendientes.
tener preconceptos.
cuanta gente fue INFELIZ en su vida en otra epoca y no tan lejos por un ambiente familiar cerrado, o por una religion que los atemorizaba.
todo son preconceptos.
uno vive preocupado, siempre algo nos falta.


----------



## estrike182 (Nov 1, 2010)

Respecto a la pregunta inicial, creo que asi no, eso es tecnologia. Yo ya deje de creer en coincidencias, es normal que pasen 2 o 3 veces a la semana contactos mentales ? o prellamadas mentales o minimensajes de distancia corta con seres que quiero mucho... 

Y para la primera respuesta, si nos devolvieramos unos 5000 años o un poco mas, si la evolucion humana dependiera del que respondia creo que todavia estariamos colgando de alguna rama o emitiendo ruidos y a la ves no poder respirar...


----------



## albertoxx (Nov 1, 2010)

> "pero lo que no sabes tampoco lo sabias antes"


 claro un perro entrenado tambien amprende todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo aunque te estes rascando las pelotas en la playa tenes que aprender que tantas horas bajo el sol te quemarian es mas no aprendiste a caminar solo te ense;aron, o sea que por lo consiguiente uno aprende aunque no este haciendo nada asi que creerse el que lo sabe todo autosuficiente por haber terminado estudios universitarios y de post grado, uno es feliz por decision propia yo soy feliz por que yo lo quiero ser aunqueno sepa la formula quimica del pedo, ni la fuerza necesaria para sacarlo, es mas hasta da gracia la forma sonora con la que sale algunas veces, asi que para mi ser feliz no es imaginarme un mundo de fantasia y pensar que todo es color de rosa encerrado en mi burbuja lejos de la realidad, ese pensamiento es tipo movimiento hippie "alejemonos de la realidad, vivamos el momento sexo, drogas, licor, fiesta, hasta que el cuerpo aguante" o te despierten!


----------



## estrike182 (Nov 2, 2010)

Alberto, no se en que mundo vives o disculpame si eres sordo-ciego, pero esta sociedad esta tan mal hecha, hemos hecho una sociedad tan ... Que esos movimientos aun que no hagan nada por que los sistemas no dejan, que prefieren alejarce, alejacer y vivir por lo menos, por lo menos con su conciencia tranquila. 
Ehy no exite ninguna razon logica para que este mundo no sea un mundo de rosas, acaso  algo o algun dios dijo deberan vivir:
Corruciones politicas
Medicina lucrativa
Educacion para el trabajo
Religion de poderes
Hambruna
Pobreza
Peleas contra el tiempo
etc..

No creo que tu mundo sea mas realista de los hipies... No soy hipies sabes... ? 
Trato de hacer una sociedad mejor... Ten cuidado con lo que opinas
P.D: El que vive siempre feliz en una sociedad moderna es por que su subconciente esta tan desorganizado o atormentado que le dice a su conciente que esta todo bien y que los problemas son pero son menores


----------



## Imzas (Nov 2, 2010)

holi, yo he comprobado que muchas veces las personas cercanas saben loq eu estoy pensando. Una vez a mi pareja le dije, "cierra los ojos, y pon tu mente en blanco",y concentre mi mente en una imagen, le envie un corazon , la frase 'my love', y.... lo recibio, le pregunte y dijo que eso habia llegado a su mente. Pero parece que esto solo se potencia bajo ciertas cirscunstancias y con personas especiales en tu vida.
Actuaran las venas y nervio del lóbulo frontal como antenas del encéfalo?. Hablo desde mi ignorancia.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 2, 2010)

jazminrojo dijo:


> holi, yo he comprobado que muchas veces las personas cercanas saben loq eu estoy pensando. Una vez a mi pareja le dije, "cierra los ojos, y pon tu mente en blanco",y concentre mi mente en una imagen, le envie un corazon , la frase 'my love', y.... lo recibio, le pregunte y dijo que eso habia llegado a su mente. Pero parece que esto solo se potencia bajo ciertas cirscunstancias y con personas especiales en tu vida.
> Actuaran las venas y nervio del lóbulo frontal como antenas del encéfalo?. Hablo desde mi ignorancia.


Simple: Empezá a hacer experimentos un poco mas rigurosos. "Enviarle" a tu pareja un corazón es una imagen bastante obvia, si hubieses pensado en una unicornia embarazada habria sido una prueba mas contundente  --> Repetí el experimento con las primeras 8 cifras de pi, la constante de Euler o el número de documento de tu madre. Si le llegan, entonces realmente estamos ante un fenómeno de transmisión del pensamiento.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2010)

hace rato que noto en las peliculas actuales la necesidad de la gente de "ser diferentes" de tener alguna ventaja respecto de los demas (millones de demas) .
estas series que pupulan hoy dia, en la que unos jovenes pueden volar, o son vampiros, o leen la mente o uno puede hacerse iinvisible. ....lo que sean.

en un mundo como este donde todos estamso parejos por que somos iguales y en el que cada uno quisiera ser "mejor" o destacar...se dan estas cosillas.

el asunto es que si 2 personas de verdad pudiesen de algun modo generar una comunicacion via pensamiento o algo asi , y supongamso que son inteligentes solo tendrian que practicar su tecnica (y no dejarla como anecdotica o librada a lo romantico casual) y pensar alguna forma astuta e inteligente de SACARLE PROVECHO, yo nunca jugue a las cartas y no me gusta eso de juegos por dinero, pero supongo que habra otras formas de aprovechar eso.

claro, eso si de verdad fuese posible.
sino ......es como los milagros:
50 veces te cae mierda del cielo y decis "que mala suerte" y cuando una vez te cayo algua limpia decis "MILAGRO" !!!!!!!!!!

estoy dando vueltas a lo que clarito explico eduardo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 2, 2010)

jazminrojo dijo:


> holi, yo he comprobado que muchas veces las personas cercanas saben loq eu estoy pensando. Una vez a mi pareja le dije, "cierra los ojos, y pon tu mente en blanco",y concentre mi mente en una imagen, le envie un corazon , la frase 'my love', y.... lo recibio, le pregunte y dijo que eso habia llegado a su mente. Pero parece que esto solo se potencia bajo ciertas cirscunstancias y con personas especiales en tu vida.
> Actuaran las venas y nervio del lóbulo frontal como antenas del encéfalo?. Hablo desde mi ignorancia.





Es porque te conocen, y pueden descifrar lo que sientes (y por ende, piensas) guiándose por las señales que emites consciente o inconscientemente a través de tu cuerpo.

Ahora, no se da por descartada la existencia de señales aun no descubiertas.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 2, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Es porque te conocen, y pueden descifrar lo que sientes (y por ende, piensas) guiándose por las señales que emites consciente o inconscientemente a través de tu cuerpo.
> Ahora, no se da por descartada la existencia de señales aun no descubiertas.


Con mi esposa por ejemplo, cada vez que se me acerca recibo imágenes donde estoy cortando el césped, lavando el auto o arreglando el timbre. Pero no lo asocio a señales no descubiertas.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 2, 2010)

Y si terminas haciendo lo que aparece en esas imágenes... estamos ante un sofisticado método de control mental... jeje


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 2, 2010)

¿Puede el cerebro funcionar como un emisor?
Sí, y de hecho, lo hace, emite miles de millones de pavadas por segundo (alto rango), por minuto (medio rango), por hora (bajo rango).


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2010)

yo ademas de emitir ondas sonoras puedo emitir señales de otro espectro.
es hacer un poco de fuerza intestinal y emito señales que hacen huir a todo quien este cerca.
varia el espectro segun lo que he comido.
y de el otro lado las captan .
y funciona 

la tecnica me la enseño un profesor que tenia gran dominio, casi hsta diria superpoderes .
voy a ver si encuentro la foto de egresados .....

aca esta :


----------



## estrike182 (Nov 2, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hace rato que noto en las peliculas actuales la necesidad de la gente de "ser diferentes" de tener alguna ventaja respecto de los demas (millones de demas) .
> estas series que pupulan hoy dia, en la que unos jovenes pueden volar, o son vampiros, o leen la mente o uno puede hacerse iinvisible. ....lo que sean.
> 
> en un mundo como este donde todos estamso parejos por que somos iguales y en el que cada uno quisiera ser "mejor" o destacar...se dan estas cosillas.
> .



}Para mi te destacas arto y me has ayudado en varias situaciones ... :/ Pero ahy no creo que concuerde mucho, la gente que adquiere esas habilidades es segun el nivel de consciencia que posea, una pareja inconciente que se ame jamas pero jamas lograra mandar mensajes mentales, solo los humanos mas nuevos y limpios podrian optar a estas habilidades sin o con peliculas socialmente adaptadas con poderes i demases...


----------



## Imzas (Nov 3, 2010)

estrike tienes razon, el despertar de la consciencia cristica que nos comunica con el Dios interno, nuestro Padre-Madre oculto en nuestro interior, en el templo mas alto de las diez dimensiones, de los diez sephirotes.
Lamentablemente pocos son los que se libran " de las inquietudes de la vida", y alcanzan algo parecido al nirvana, y luego se dedican a ayudar a otros a alcanzarlo.
Tengo una amiga Cristal, que si bien es cierto no es ejemplod e conducta, cuando la vez sientes que tiene "algo" distinto a lso demas. Tiene una mirda penetrante, que examina tu alma. Y si te considera merecedor te da el privilegiod e su amistad y guia iluminadora.
fernandob, que diré, puaj puaj y mas puaj que elevados y "esotericos" poderes tienes. :s


----------



## fernandob (Nov 3, 2010)

yo respeto el caldo de cada quien, por que se que es irreversible.
pero siempre leo que quienes "se van la mas alla " tienen ciertas cualidades.

1 -- hablan de el zen superior, dios , un universo que solo ellos ven y no se cuantas cosas mas y......estan bien pegaditos al suelo.

2 -- suenan con un aire de superioridad, como quienes no hemos sabido captar sus creencias y no tenemos en la boca el mismo chupete fuesemos unos giles inferiores que no vemos mas alla de nuestras narices.

en fin, cada quien necesita de sus cosas,sus motivos, sus excusas, sus redes pàra amortiguar las caidas ......... yo les guste o no , para mi , trato de nadar en mi sopa la cual para mi mismo intento de que sea SINCERA , si , ser sincero con migo mismo .
Por que ya el mundo que me rodea me quiere engañar continuamente, asi que no sere tan torpe como para engañarme ademas yo mismo .

pero bueno, como dije : cada quien con su sopa, con su caldito.

un saludo


----------



## estrike182 (Nov 6, 2010)

Fernando claro, pero lo que te dije o trate de decir es mucho mas simple, hace unos 25 siglos las habilidades cognitivas de los monos o seres asi solo eran de corre y demases, si tubiesen el minuto de pensar mas razonablemente, razonablemente como lo haces, creerias tu ue uno llegara a pensar que se puede amar y analizar circuitos ? Es solo eso. 

Y alguna ves yo tbm pense esas mismas dos razones que mencionaste y bueno cada quien con su sopa, con su caldito terminaremos muertos de hambre...


----------



## fernandob (Nov 6, 2010)

nadie es "especial" , todos somos similares, podemso amar y podemos hacer circuitos.
pero no podemos ni volar ni comunicarnos telepaticamente .

ahora que uno quiera engañarse creyendo o soñando con tal o cual cosa es otra cosa.
quizas le sea util, es comprensible.

a eso me referia.
no te hace estar "mas arriba" por creer cualquier cosa, no eres un ser mas yin ni mas yan por creerte cualquier verdurita.

es mas, en general, en el gran general las personas que llegan a algo son las que tienen lso pies sobre la tierra, las que analizan, planifican y ejecutan.
no quienes se quedan soñando .

hace 25 siglos todos andabamosso igual ya que evolucionamos parejos.
y hoy todos andamos igual ya que evolucionamos parejos.


----------



## Imzas (Nov 12, 2010)

que aburrida similaridad tenemos ls seres huamnos, yo lucho contra lo repetitivo, tenemos la capacidad cada quien de ser o actuar como queramos, simpre que no hagamos el mal al semejante, si no todo lo contrario. No quiero decir con estoq ue me crea superior o que halla seres superiores, si no que todo esta enmanos de cada uno, de ser diferente, pero para su engreimiento si no para lograr metas y ayudar a otros en el camino. Quien gana la carrera a toda costa, no es quien llega a la meta primero, si no quien ayuda al que se cae. Asi podran llegar juntos aunque se demoren un poco, pero llegaran. EStrategia de supervivencia, basada en algunas pinturas rupestres del paleolitico, bueno eso cre. Pero para cazar al Bisonte o lo que sea que se moviera, debe haber cooperacon, por eso formamos parte de la especie más exitosa del planeta, pero tambien la que lo esta consumiendo y degradando, convirtiendolo en un vil basurero.


----------

